# Radio



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ive been having some trouble with my 2.11.605.3 radio... I was wondering if anyone else has issues where the phone looses all data service in good service arias? The service loss gets temporarily fixed with a reboot. But after a few hours or heavy data use It goes out again... It didn't always have this issue; when I flashed the radio the first time it worked flawlessly for about 6 months. To try and fix it I have reflashed the *same* radio/ re-romed to no avail... Does anyone know what the most recent combo is? or have any suggestions on what ti use with CM7?


----------



## smashingtool (Aug 24, 2011)

605.9

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> Ive been having some trouble with my 2.11.605.3 radio... I was wondering if anyone else has issues where the phone looses all data service in good service arias? The service loss gets temporarily fixed with a reboot. But after a few hours or heavy data use It goes out again... It didn't always have this issue; when I flashed the radio the first time it worked flawlessly for about 6 months. To try and fix it I have reflashed the *same* radio/ re-romed to no avail... Does anyone know what the most recent combo is? or have any suggestions on what ti use with CM7?


I would try the 605.5 combo or 605.9 combo. Some like mr4, but I get a lot of drops with those in my area, but have traveled and had success everywhere I went with the last two official GB radio combos. If you go to the infected rom site, there's a thread there with active downloads for every bolt radio. Test them out and see which radios give you the most consistent data. Also, if your radio had been solid for 6mos, until recently, try opening your battery cover and cleaning the contacts on the inside of the cover. Either way, .5 or. 9 should have better 3g/4g handoff than the combo you have now. Hope that helps.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's the link to that radio thread.

http://forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php/715-HTC-Thunderbolt-Radios-Collection-778-Radio-Modem-Tweak

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i flashed all those different radios 605.5 and 605.9 im still getting the data drop... I have Re-romed and still nothin. i looked in the signal strength and im getting about -80 4asu but it shows no data and 1 or 2 bars


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

its not really a consistency thing (it doesn't go on and off) it works for a for a min to an hour and then drops and stays dead

i cleaned the contacts and the sim card/slot lets c how that works


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

elliott35 said:


> its not really a consistency thing (it doesn't go on and off) it works for a for a min to an hour and then drops and stays dead
> 
> i cleaned the contacts and the sim card/slot lets c how that works


Hope that works for you, if not, might be bad sim.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

SOLVED

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22302-radiosimlte3g/page__fromsearch__1


----------

